
Airbnb introduces dynamic pricing to meet surging demand - mollmerx
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/bc875c4c-88ee-11e5-9f8c-a8d619fa707c.html
======
pkaye
People complain about gouging by hotels and taxis yet with all this dynamic
pricing, in the end, it will be no better than the current situation atleast
in terms of pricing.

~~~
HiLo
"It's a free market, let Uber compete!!!"

"What do you mean prices respond to supply and demand, I thought this was
UBER!!!"

------
win_ini
Or go to the Google and ask it to find the title of the article. Click from
Google and it works. FT gives away the article if you visit it from Google.

------
saddestcatever
...what is this website!?

~~~
colinbartlett
Yeah FT links here are useless unless there really are a lot of people who
subscribe...

~~~
CPLX
Press the "web" button above then click on the first link.

~~~
jessriedel
This doesn't work for me. I get the same thing.

------
jessriedel
I submitted the non-paywalled article on Mashable.com here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10565917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10565917)

------
jamiesonbecker
"Surges in demand", not "surging demand".

------
Sevzinn
Do they still only accept Bitcoin?

------
ilaksh
The paywall redirects to war propaganda. This is a trick.

Educate yourselves about the role propaganda plays in war, including current
and former US operations.

------
Canada
Broken link for me.

edit: Cannot see even a preview of the article. I end up at a list of top
stories.

